# Anyone using a harness for walking?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone ever use a dog harness for walking their goats? Just curious... I used to use one on my dog years ago, and LOVED having a harness. In fact I remember I had one that would tighten when they pull and it taught them to stop pulling.

Reason I was wondering is... we are weaning kids, and I have to take the doelings into the barn from our backyard. I have a rope <the kind you use for lead ropes>. I wrap it around their neck, cross it between their legs, put it around their belly, bring the ends up over the back, twist them a few times - making sure nothing is too tight, and that is how I get them to/from the barn, works GREAT! They bulk, but eventually give in, and I've not had one lay down on the ground yet! And they don't choke either.

We're taking our doelings to have vet inspection today...I am taking my rope 'just in case' they give us trouble walking into the barn. They've never ever been in a vehicle or off our property for that matter...


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

I plan on it, but have not yet. Less chance for a wiggler to slip out, it is a good idea.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I used one of these when I trained my German Shepherd years ago....I wonder if it would work on a goat?

http://www.thebigdogsworld.com/no-pull-harness.aspx


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder if you could use it on the other end and keep that butt still for milking :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Randi said:


> I wonder if you could use it on the other end and keep that butt still for milking :ROFL:


You could rig this one up.... LOL :laugh:

http://www.dogcollarsboutique.com/DT-Pr ... pzilla.com


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:ROFL:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We used one once for a goat that pulled and he just pulled more. I think it would be good for training, but if they start pulling, use a color.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> if they start pulling, use a color.


What color is best, Tori. I, personally, am partial to blue. :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe 

I am looking into the no pull harness' for dogs. I think they would be much better than a regular harness. I'm still uncertain though, but they do have the kind that have the padding that goes behind the front legs so they don't rub themselves raw.

This is the kind I had for my german shepherd worked GREAT when I was leash training, she was a BIG baby and sooo strong, this thing was heaven sent!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00424JN58/ref ... B00424JN58

Maybe considering something like this:
http://www.petco.com/product/109839/Yup ... 1b2166becc

Our goats are not pulling, actually the opposite they are bulking...LOL but as I mentioned before, I take a rope that I have, wrap it around the neck, cross it under the front legs, pull the ends up and twist them together over the back - making sure it's not too tight - and this has worked wonders getting them to move forward! When I start pulling and they start bulking, they give into the pressure on the back of their front legs and move forward. Not enough pressure to hurt them, and it is sooo much easier than them choking themselves and throwing themselves down in protest.

I'm going to see if any stores have one locally that I can try. I think it could benefit my kids greatly especially in the future with any other goats that we have trouble walking. My goal is, that I'd like to eventually set a routine so that any babies we sell <for purposes other than meat> will be leash trained, or at least used to being on the leash. 
My daughter is having some issues with her doeling not wanting to walk <and she used to be soooo good on the leash, don't know what is up with her>, the oldest for my son can be stubborn, and I think she is the one this will truly benefit.


----------

